# Took a double dose of T4 and T3.



## Reporter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi....Im a little embarrassed to say that I accidentally took a double dose of thyroid meds, 5mcg T3 and 100 mcgT4. 8 hours had passed between the first dose and 2nd.

My TSH normally is quite low. Last test:

TSH 0.06

FT4 1.4 (0.8 - 1.8)

FT3 always low, it was 2.6 (2.3 - 4.2)

Question: taking that extra dose of both the Synthroid and Liothyronine so close together, how might that change my levels? I'm asking because I didn't immediately feel bad. Not even 24 hours later, I felt fine BUT I did not take my usual dose that next day. I skipped it. Waited until 36 hrs had passed and even at that time I chose to take only the T4. Even leaving out the T3 I began to feel somewhat hyper later that day. Very jittery. Eye lid twitching. Headache. Had my BP checked at the fire station. It was 138/98. That's high for me. Im usually 110-117/80 or less so needless to say I feel terrible still this morning so I did not take any meds.

What is your opinion on what I should do: should I go another day or two no meds see how I feel?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Accidently taking an extra dose of T4 should not effect you .
The small dose of cytomel might make you feel a little speedy but should wear off quickly.
I would not worry and just continue with your normal dose making sure not to take double doses anymore.

You could write T4 and T3 in large letters on your med bottles to help recognize what you are taking and help not make the same mistake again.

"Don't be embarrassed, I have done the same as you a few times.
Only with desiccated thyroid .


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't imagine it would be really a dramatic difference either. If you still feel hyper, if skip the t3 but keep on with the t4 as normal. Once you feel more like yourself, you can add it back in.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would continue dosing as usual and not skip any additional doses


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, it's not really that big of a deal to accidentally double up your meds once. Usually if you were on a bigger dose of T3 you'd feel it, but you're on such a small amount it shouldn't make a difference. I would continue on your normal dosage and not skip any more doses. More than likely worrying about taking too much caused your higher BP and symptoms.


----------



## Reporter (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all. I did get to feeling better after a couple days. I appreciate the good advice.


----------

